# Does spine really make a diff for indoor spots?



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

Really.....I see lots of 26 and 27's I know aren't spined correctly....


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

well i shoot 2613,s off a piece of spring steel and i have NO PROBLEMS indoor at all with flight. but now that is jstu me maybe others do .


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I think it does if your shot form/technique is not consistant. If you have good form I beleive you can shoot as stiff of an arrow as you want. But if you tend to punch or have some other form flaw a stiff arrow may be more critical.

It just comes down to your groups. If you can get a stiff, large dia. shaft to group well, then you can take advantage of the larger surface area. If not, then you need to find the arrow that provides the best groups for you.


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

that makes sense...

My real problem is my ProElite shoots where the sight is (on release) instead of where I'm focused.

I don't think the 27's will hurt that...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A well spined arrow can help a marginal shot an "x" instead of a tweener....per john dudley. 

Why would the pros be shooting 26-27/64 arrows around full length with 200-220 grain points. To help the spine.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

subconsciously said:


> A well spined arrow can help a marginal shot an "x" instead of a tweener....per john dudley.
> 
> Why would the pros be shooting 26-27/64 arrows around full length with 200-220 grain points. To help the spine.


More like "increasing the pile" to hold the line...Note that most also shoot LARGER feathers or LARGER vanes.

Rule of thumb has been 12" minimum of vane/feather guidance for a LONG, FAT shaft.

It isn't ALL about the point weight, but having PILE up front does help to hold the line...but super long and well past the end of the rest CAN BE CRITICAL, unless your form is spot on (pun intended).

It IS about GUIDANCE and pile combo...along with proper FORM and followthru.

Always remember....those FAT SHAFTS will NOT automatically turn a 45X shooter into a 58-60X shooter....you can't BUY that level of shooting..you gotsta EARN IT.

Now, it "might" make a 55X or so shooter...a 58X+ shooter...since they have the FORM to handle the fatter shafts.....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

KenL said:


> that makes sense...
> 
> My real problem is my ProElite shoots where the sight is (on release) instead of where I'm focused.
> 
> I don't think the 27's will hurt that...




LOL. I hate when the bow shoots where the sight is and not where I want it to. If you go to 27's take your time setting them up. Start with 3 arrows and work with them. Keep them long at first with heavy points then little by little cut them down. You may also want to play with your DL a bit. Sometimes a "critical" bow just doesn't fit exactly right. John Dudley has some good articles about that on his site.

I've found how critical DL can be and how much a tiny adjustment can change the feel of the bow.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 12, 2007)

KenL said:


> that makes sense...
> 
> My real problem is my ProElite shoots where the sight is (on release) instead of where I'm focused.
> 
> I don't think the 27's will hurt that...


Now thats funny.:roll:


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

great replies....thx

I can see how that could seem funny, but with all the years of tinkering...my hold ... is what it is (no I'm not giving up)...just a little too floaty.

To the bows credit it shoots where it thinks it's being asked to shoot...just not where I'm lookin.

The sight picture isn't gonna get much better for now, so I'm going to try arrow combo's to get an extra point or two...

Thanks again..


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm suprised sean is letting you shoot his strings while shooting them fat shafts. he is a 23 series "i only wear white pants to shoot in" type fita guy,lol.

you can get 25's,26's, even 27's if you want to throw a huge tip in the front.

my current set of 2512's measure 29 7/8" from nockpoint to end of shaft with a 200 gr. tip, fly great. oh, and 3" feathers on a helical configuration.


----------

